# DIY spraying, has it gone wrong?????



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

not sure if my DIY has gone wrong or not tbh, heres the primed but, sanded down ready for paint



















the paint wasn't as bright as i thought, but thought the lacquer / clear coat would bling it up a bit, but here it is with about 4 coats of Lacquer




























think i might turn the car round and take another pic, but question is, am i over panicing or will it polish up nicely if i wetland it first? with like 1500/2000 W&D paper?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

If it's too hot, it will finish " dry." You may need to sand back, and reapply in the shade or shelter leaving some time between layers. After several layers of clear, wait 24 hrs then flat back and polish. Just my sixpence from personal experience. I'm by no means a professional. Good luck. Megane cc?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

sounds like it might have been too warm , you really need to put the lacquer on as heavy as you dare 

ought to have covered the rest of the car too....


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Pretty much f'ed it right up then, lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

what would happen if i wet sanded and polished it? MIGHT it be ok?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I've seen and done worse. It can be remedied my friend.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

President Swirl said:


> I've seen and done worse. It can be remedied my friend.


a wee bit of hope!

:lol:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

You could wet-sand and polish, but if it's patchy and uneven, that's what will show through. Any laquer will magnify imperfections underneath. Best to start again I think. Sorry mate! If you're a member on this site, anything substandard will really bake your cake. Especially in such a prominent place.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I would have done both sides satin black and been done with it :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I wasn't far off your way of thinking at one point, lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Looking at it today, thinking it might polish out ok



















Not counting my chickens just yet though, on a plus note, the paint isn't a bad match though, lol


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

if you feel the base has gone on even with no streaks /patches then tickle the clear with some 1200 and put more clear on


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

That's big balls tackling a job like this DIY style. Nice work.

Like said 1500 wet and then another few coats of clear should give you room to flat and polish.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Did you use aerosols ?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

theshoe202 said:


> Did you use aerosols ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I did

:tumbleweed:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

If your not happy with it and the feel is nice and smooth, get it wrapped black to blend it in with the roof. Probably cost less than £100 for it.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Looking at the finish it looks fairly obvious the heat was the main cause of the issue. I wouldn't polish it to much as of you rub through to base Your in a worse spot. I would scotch and re clear. Several coats of clear will ensure you have enough body to nail it with 1000 grit and work up for there to around 2-3000 Also you will need a decent compound to bring it up afterwards .

Here is a pillar I did with 1200 and worked up to 3000 last week










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Cheers for that, a BH weekend coming up so time to have a play with it


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Also cover the entire car. The over spray from clear gets everywhere . I get it on cars 50ft away so only covering a foot either side definitely won't be enough 😀 and paint when the panels not hot , aerosol clears are so thin, hot panels will evaporate the thinner straight off 


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> Cheers for that, a BH weekend coming up so time to have a play with it


I couldn't for the life of me figure out what a Bilt Hamber weekend was going to be.

Abbreviations - pita imo 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

theshoe202 said:


> Also cover the entire car. The over spray from clear gets everywhere . I get it on cars 50ft away so only covering a foot either side definitely won't be enough 😀 and paint when the panels not hot , aerosol clears are so thin, hot panels will evaporate the thinner straight off
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Yup, lesson learned, but it was my first time……


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

All been there m8.... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Best option is to sand it back, re apply base and clear and get the car out of the sun.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

bidderman1969 said:


> Cheers for that, a BH weekend coming up so time to have a play with it


Did you have a go at this again ?😀

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

no not yet, turned into a family and friends day


----------

